# 2nd Annual Nissan Summer Meet



## Philli (Oct 6, 2011)

*2nd Annual Northeastern Nissan Summer Meet.*
Sponsored By Njcarmeets and JDS Motoring



Date
Sunday, June 17th, 2012

Location
Applebee's/Pathmark
1183 State Route 35 
Middletown, NJ 07748

Time
2:00pm to ?


Facebook Event Info :

Other Forums
NissanClub.com
My350Z.com
Zilvia.net
Maxima.org
SR20-Forum.com
G20.net
TriStateTuners.com
B15U.com
NYCMaximas.org
G35NYC.com
G35Driver.com
MYG37.com
ImportFanatix.com
********.com

CT, MA, NJ, PA & RI caravans up for suggestions.
Usual rules apply. No burnouts, racing and keep the loud music to a minimum please.​


----------



## Philli (Oct 6, 2011)

*Updated info. (Can't edit first post?)*











*2nd Annual Northeastern Nissan Summer Meet.*
Sponsored By Njcarmeets and JDS Motoring



Date
Sunday, June 17th, 2012

Location
Applebee's/Pathmark
1183 State Route 35 
Middletown, NJ 07748

Time
1:00pm to ?


Facebook Event Info : http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/events/395672917129725/

Other Forums
My350Z.com
NissanClub.com
Zilvia.net
Maxima.org
SR20-Forum.com
TriStateTuners.com
G20.net
B15U.com
NYCMaximas.org
G35NYC.com
G35Driver.com
MYG37.com
ImportFanatix.com
********.com
NissanForums.com
ZDriver.com
My4thGen.org
My5thGen.org
My6thGen.org
My7thGen.org

CT Caravan
Led by Philli
Ikea Parking Lot
450 Sargent Dr.
New Haven, CT 06511
Arrive: 9:30 Leave: 10:00

NJ Caravan
Led by itwillrun/itwillboost
Cheesequake Travel Plaza
Garden State Pkwy
Mile Post 124
South Amboy, NJ 08879
Arrive: 12:00 Leave: 12:30

Northern PA Caravan
Led by SERendipitous
PA Welcome Center Parking Lot
I-80, exit 310 (1/2mi before NJ border)
Delaware Water Gap, PA
Leaving @ 11:30am 

MA, PA & RI caravans up for suggestions.
Usual rules apply. No burnouts, racing and keep the loud music to a minimum please.​


----------



## Philli (Oct 6, 2011)

All Forums
Itwillrun/itwillboost
Philli

Facebook
150 attending

NissanClub
SERendipitous
Angelb713
eskalaid
diablo2424
StanzaDescendant
Wade01
altima89
Slick01NJ
99ShowAltima
supaAltima
ALTIMA2.5SL

My350z
JDSMotoring
z mini
BoomerZ33
WillyP28
fraffkid732
max_z
ebadai98
EvilIsh350z
deeno

Maxima
wirelessdude04
ChrisMan287
max ride 41
maxxxdout
J MAxxX
AllentownMaxima

SR20-Forum
sr20guy
THATDUDE
tomas527
prtitan06

TriStateTuners
tehSteve
Bates
280Dan
Shri2222
HatchSurfer3
zmainiac
3zeventy
OutlawzPrez
ajnorat

G20
mgrizzle

B15U
streetracer1

G35NYC
Quimby
Illuminati
mitch04x

G35Driver
BlkSedan4me

My5thGen
nexus67
RSMVQ
EddyMaxx


----------

